# Eclipse - Installation bzw. Programmieren mit OpenGL in Java



## Arkas (10. Nov 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe seit kurzer Zeit auf meinem Laptop Ubuntu 8.10 Intrepid Ibex installiert.

Nun habe ich folgendes Problem:

Ich möchte gerne mit Eclipse, OpenGL in Java programmieren.

Ich bin nach folgender Anleitung auf <www.jogl.info/installation.htm> vorgegangen und hab die entsprechenden Dateien meiner Meinung nach an die richtigen Stellen kopiert.

Beim Starten von Eclipse unter Windows, hat dies dann immer die entsprechenden *.jars gleich automatisch mitgeladen, sofern diese im Java-Verzeichnis vorhanden waren.
-> Unter Ubuntu war dies schon mal nicht der Fall.

Man kann auch manuell über die Funktion "Add external jars" die jogl.jar hinzufügen, was ich auch folgendermaßen gemacht habe:

<Vorhandenes Java Projekt (rechtsklick)-> Build Path-> Configure Build Path -> Registerkarte Libraries unter Java Build Path-> Add External jars>

Hier habe ich nun die jogl.jar im Java-Verzeichnis (/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-gcj-4.3-1.5.0.0/jre/lib) ausgewählt und somit hinzugefügt.
Eclipse führt mir nun die jogl.jar auch in meinem Java-Projekt mit auf.

Ich habe auch im Quelltext meines ";Programms" nun keine erkannten Fehler mehr.

Wähle ich nun über Rechtsklick -> Run As->Java Application aus, so versucht er das Programm dann zu komilieren, führt es aber dann nicht aus, unter ner "riesen" Fehlermeldung, die so viel sagt, wie das best. Dateien einfach nicht gefunden werden.

Kann, falls gewollt auch diese Fehlermeldung jmd. zukommen lassen, bzw. auch hier sofort posten!

Hier der Teil daraus, der meines erachtens wichtig dafür ist:

{{{
Exception in thread "main" javax.media.opengl.GLException: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.sun.gluegen.runtime.DynamicLookupHelper not found in gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader{urls=[file:/home/martin/st udium/workspace/Grafische Datenverarbeitung/,file:/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-gcj-4.3-1.5. 0.0/jre/lib/jogl.jar], parent=gnu.gcj.runtime.ExtensionClassLoader{urls=[], parent=null}}
at javax.media.opengl.GLDrawableFactory.getFactory(GLDrawableFa ctory.java:120)
at javax.media.opengl.GLCanvas.chooseGraphicsConfiguration(GLCa nvas.java:520)...
...
...
...
}}}

So, nun hoff ich mal, das Problem so genau wie möglich beschrieben zu haben und jmd. zu finden, der mir bei der Lösung hilft.

Danke schon mal im voraus...

Mfg
Martin


----------



## Wildcard (10. Nov 2008)

Du verwendest GNU Java, kein SUN Java. Ist zwar ein nettes Projekt, für Programmierer aber relativ nutzlos IMO. Lade dir eine SUN VM runter. 
	
	
	
	





```
apt-get install sun-java6-jre
apt-get install sun-java6-src
update-alternatives --config java
```

Danach noch die neue JRE in Eclipse eintragen.

*Verschieb*


----------



## Arkas (23. Nov 2008)

Vielen Dank für den Tip!! Habs nun installiert und alles funktioniert einwandfrei!!

Danke...!

MfG Martin


----------

